# • swell.gr • BMW M3 E46 M&K Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody :wave:

The last few days at Swell Detail Store we had the joy to work on a very special car.
An Estoril Blue BMW M3 E46 crossed our doors for correction and a Mitchell & King protection session.



















In the following pictures you can see the car's initial condition:





































One of the problems to deal with was the iron deposits on the car which came from racing brake pads.
The alloys and the lower part of the car's sides were full of iron fillings which had to be removed prior to claying.
We grabbed the brake duster and started with the sides:





































And then the car was moved outside to clean the alloys and the wheel wells:
































































As usual, we carried on with claying and then measured the paint using the PTG.























































And now the interesting part.
For the cutting process we used Scholl Concepts S17+ and Menzerna PO 85RD 3.02 on some spots with a LC Hydro Cutting pad on the flex rotary.
The finishing process moved on with S40 by Scholl Concepts and a LC Hydro Finishing pad, leaving the paint super smooth and shiny.

Let's see some 50/50 shots from the correction process:



























































































And a set of before and after shots, representative of the work carried out on the car:



















After refining it was time to tackle the exhausts with the Britemax Twins, and the glass which was sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

We decided to leave the waxing stage till the end and to tackle the interior first.
After vaccuuming all the dust from the interior the plastic and leather surfaces were cleaned with apc and zaino z9 respectively, and then they got fed with Mitchell & King Products.
The plastic surfaces were cleaned with M&K Treat and the leather with M&K Nourish.























































And now time for waxing...
With the car's surface properly prepared:










It was time for Philip...










Application and removal representative of the wax's name and price, and fantastic wet look right immediately.
Some shots of the car in the shadow:


















































































In the sun:


















































































And some arty shots 





























































































































































































































































Thanks for reading this!
I hope you enjoyed it as much as i did


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Nice work Mike !!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

amazing work here!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Magic work Mike, those final shots look like it's got a lovely deep reflective colour in it!

Stunning!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply stunning Mike


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Top job, as always!

Congratulations Mike!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys :thumb:
much appreciated 

mike


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking work Mike


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work Mike! :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning work Mike! :doublesho
Philip is a great wax!! Such gloss and reflectivity!!! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic!! I do not know if it is the specific color or not but the gloss and reflectivity is beyond this planet :doublesho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always Mike. Looking Swell :thumb:..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, lovely finish :thumb:.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

excellent work as always mike!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work MIke and what a deep blue that M3 is right now :thumb:


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice work, and a leftie M3 , brings back memories , and the sun!! Oh, the sun


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Having seen how fantastic the car looked from up close after the polishing i have to admit that philip is a very nice wax indeed. As always amazing Mike !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for your kind comments!


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW.. once again stunning result Mike..


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Always a pleasure to see your write ups Mike and lovely finish


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike as always to an excellent Estoril Blue M3 cabrio 
I am sure that the owner (is a friend) enjoyed tha final results
Congrats


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Truly amazing mike. Well done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Fantastic work, fantastic reflections well done Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wow, great work on the m3


----------



## MPOWER ESTORIL (Oct 5, 2012)

As the owner of the car, I just can say that I fell in love with my car AGAIN.
I would also like to thank Swell.gr Mike for his incredible work and effort. I couldn't believe my eyes when I show that colour in my car.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

MPOWER ESTORIL said:


> As the owner of the car, I just can say that I fell in love with my car AGAIN.
> I would also like to thank Swell.gr Mike for his incredible work and effort. I couldn't believe my eyes when I show that colour in my car.


Thank a lot for you kind comment Michael :thumb:

mike


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

That's some serious iron contamination.

Excellent turnaround!!!

Is Μ & Κ worth the hype?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Is Μ & Κ worth the hype?


Definitely :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

totally wet look and a fantastic work at the German's body


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Never seen an Estoril Blue e46 m3 so gorgeous! Great job


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Definitely :thumb:


*How do rate it against Dodo, Swissvax and all the rest of them out there ? *


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *How do rate it against Dodo, Swissvax and all the rest of them out there ? *


I wouldn't attempt a direct comparison mostly because of the different price range. For me there is no such thing as a bad product but only products that satisfy to greater extent what the user is looking for.


----------

